# Torn Pads...



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I wasnt goin to make a thread about this but then i thought... what if someone had a similar situation and this could help them out.

So i took Odin to my parents house yesterday and for the first time he actually got in the pool. well, lol. he had his breaks on mostly and i kinda gently pulled him in by a harness.... (pics to come soon) and although he eventually got in and out by himself his poor lil paw pads got the brunt of the damage. and normally if he got a lil tear on one pad it wouldnt bother me. but he tore significant amount of pad off 3 of his feet. :/ yesterday he was fine and this morning after a night of sleep he is limping and i dont blame him. i did a search here and found where Lisa (performanceknls) had recommended dog aspirin for pain to another member GNC Mega Dog Aspirin - Summer PETssentials - Dog - PetSmart.... so im gunna stop and pick some up and i have a can of bag balm here as well. has anyone else ever had to deal with a similar situation? if so what did u do? i know he will be fine, he is a tuff stubborn boy, i just hate to see him limping...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Poor guy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you get mushers secret and apply it before the activity it will likely help prevent or at least lessen the torn pads. Ecko has SUCH soft feet. Since I got Cadence I have been walking him a lot more and if I forget the mushers secret, he gets tears. Then he's bag balm and crated when I walk Cadence. He HATES being left behind on morning walks. 
Bag balm is def my choice for after blow outs.

PS. I hope he gets better quick. Bulldogs just aren't smart enough to stop running around all crazy like when they get hurt.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> If you get mushers secret and apply it before the activity it will likely help prevent or at least lessen the torn pads. Ecko has SUCH soft feet. Since I got Cadence I have been walking him a lot more and if I forget the mushers secret, he gets tears. Then he's bag balm and crated when I walk Cadence. He HATES being left behind on morning walks.
> Bag balm is def my choice for after blow outs.
> 
> PS. I hope he gets better quick. Bulldogs just aren't smart enough to stop running around all crazy like when they get hurt.


ok, ill find some. and yeah i bet poor Ecko is like WTF!?

and oh yeah, he just kept goin! i had no clue he was hurt till i saw a bloody scrap on his thigh... then when i got him out and calm i noticed his paws! :roll: thats a bulldog tho...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko did that the first week Cadence was here. His dumb ass walked on a blown out pad for 4 days before he even let me know it was there. The only reason I knew is because I went to drummel his nails and saw it. Bone headed dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko did that the first week Cadence was here. His dumb ass walked on a blown out pad for 4 days before he even let me know it was there. The only reason I knew is because I went to drummel his nails and saw it. Bone headed dog.


haha, go figure! :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm surprised I haven't had to deal with pad tears yet with doing dock jumping and all but D has pretty hard pads. He's like a guitar player with calesed fingers lol. Mack had a big year one time, from the parents pool too. Ryan did the same, buffered asprin and bag balm  we'd have to watch him close too he was a notorious foot licker lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm... yeah I think it was the concrete that did him in. The dock looked softer when I went to nationals. He even got one of his nails down to the quick.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Bag Balm works well for that type of problem.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

BAG BALM???! Idk why I've never thought of using bag balm for my pups broken pads. I live out in the desert and the ground is dry and rough on my dogs paws so every once in a while they get torn pads. Good thread. I swear I learn something new everyday on gp.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I swear by bag balm. It has many awesome uses. Personally I think it's the best ointment ever to put on fresh tattoos


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i would get the purple spray[dont get any on you] for a cleaner,
then some tuff pad, that comes from the same place where you get dogfood in bulk, usually a farm & garden center,

always bout a week or two before i start to get one ready i put that on every day, to save their pads, mine pull like crazy.

the tuff pad is kind of like liquid band aid


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pad tuff is the best like surfer said get something to clean it and cover with pad tuff used this on my **** hound before and during field trials. It toughens tne pad to help prevent tears.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pad Tough: Protective and Toughening for Dog Pads - VetRxDirect


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Deuce did that when he ran away I put neosporen and wrapped his paws for the first 4 nights then just kept it clean until it healed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks everyone for the advice! i think i will look into the pad tuff stuff! i bought some regular aspirin at the store. same stuff as the dog stuff just cheaper....


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd look on amazon get it much cheaper probably then on the link I provided. This link has like two other things to help with cracked paws that you can bundle with it.

Amazon.com: Pad Tough - 4 oz: Pet Supplies


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tri buffered is what my vet recomends if you aren't getting the dog stuff.
And yes it's waaay cheaper. Just don't use it for too long. It's rough on the liver and kidneys.
That's what the vet said anyways.


----------

